# Whats your environment?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of discussion that goes back and forth about best guns to carry, etc. Some people come back with _cannon_ recommendations and others come back with _mousegun_ recommendations. I bet we could see an interesting divide knowing what environment people live and carry in.

If I lived in a rural area on 3000 acres of forest I would naturally have a different opinion than a city-slicker stopping at 7-Eleven for a Slurpee.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I voted City, although I actually live within the city limits of a small town. My town is settled right at the crossroads of I-95 and I-40, which is the main route for drug trafficking along the east coast. We have a huge problem with drugs and crime around here. I carry either a Glock19 or SigP220 currently. The Leo's carry Glock 22's. In my town, anything you see on the news can happen here just as easily. Our Police Department building is also shared by the Highway Patrol, Troop C division, which is a little comforting to know should anything go down here in town. I just couldn't see carrying a pocket gun around here. At least a compact for me.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

I live in the country but I carry everywhere...
My Tarus PT111 or my Colt Magnum Carry


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Dynamik1 said:


> There seems to be a lot of discussion that goes back and forth about best guns to carry, etc. Some people come back with _cannon_ recommendations and others come back with _mousegun_ recommendations. I bet we could see an interesting divide knowing what environment people live and carry in.
> 
> If I lived in a rural area on 3000 acres of forest I would naturally have a different opinion than a city-slicker stopping at 7-Eleven for a Slurpee.


I live in the burbs. My normal carry gun is a full-size 1911 .45 in a Summer Special. Sometimes I have to drive into the city. Then I carry a full-size 1911 .45 in a Summer Special. My last hunting trip, out in the boondocks, I carried a full-size 1911 .45 in a Nelson #1 scabbard.

OTOH, whether city or suburbs, I may carry a smaller gun depending on clothing/weather. Sometimes when I am camping/hunting, I will carry a .44 or .357 revolver, not for any tactical reason, but just to get them out of the safe and take them for a walk.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am on the Space Coast and it's about like one big sub-divison around here. I carry a M-36 with a + load and a mouse KT-3AT everywhere I go over here. Now if I got to go to Orlando I strap on my old .45. I practice with all three as much as possible.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess I live in the boonies, 1 mile up the side of a mountian. I carry a full size 45 where ever I go.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

"Ritzie" Orlando suburbia... Subdivision after subdivision of homes from 1800-5000 sqft. Mostly gated communities. Some subdivisions even have guards.

But even in the nicest areas, there are those who aren't there to help anyone but themselves.

We still have burgleries, robberies, car-jackings, and drug-related crime.

The idle rich kids finance a HUGE portion of the drug trade around here, and where there are drugs, there is violence.

I don't wander into trouble, looking to start something, and I choose to pay more to live where I'm safer... but like thay say... better to have it and not need it...

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I live in a suburb of Phoenix. I go to the city a lot, but also camp and hike. Unless I am wearing clothing that prevents it, like swim trucks or a tailored suit, I generally have a Glock with me. I don't have special "outdoor" guns, though I generally will take a long gun when camping.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I work in the city (small) but live in the country. I carry everywhere I can just because my crystal ball, which helps me see the future, is too heavy to carry and/or conceal.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I live in Phoenix. I carry a 4 1/4" 1911 most times. My holster varies between up in front of my body to my kiney area. Usually in an IWB holster. 

I am experimenting with revolvers right now.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I live in a small town, however Fort Worth I just across the street. The sub-devision I live is new ( still being built up ) but Fort Worths' second biggest hooker/pimp area is just 2 miles south of me and the biggest gang problems are just 3 miles north of me. I have to go to or through all these places daily so give me a gun with lots of bullets and a spare mag. I also go hiking quite a bit and sleep with the coyotes, jags, and sometimes black bears. I have almost always carried 9mm but just switched to a 357sig. and often carry an extra mag. Oh yeah, I also have an NAA guardian .32 in my front pocket.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Suburbs sort of...*

I live in Carrollton, a small suburb sandwiched between north Dallas and Plano. I think we are November's home invasion capitol. 
In 2006 Dallas was awarded the highest crime rate.
http://jobsanger.blogspot.com/2006/09/dallas-has-highest-crime-rate-for.html

In receiving this award, I just want to thank everyone that helped make that possible: Gangs, Drugs, a string of ineffectual mayors, a corrupt city council, and a really shitty public school system.

I am getting my CHL in February or March, so right now my guns are for home defense. shotgun in the hall closet by the door (one elderly lady in another lovely suburb of Dallas called North Richland Hills answered the doorbell and was gunned down - completely random/ gang initiation) and 2 nightstand guns. a 40 cal S&W sigma and my wife has a S&W 38 airweight revolver, which she has named "Bubbles"

When I get my CHL -i'll probably get a Walther P99, Baby Glock or a Stoeger. Cougar.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I live in the country. Being forced to move to the burbs this month. Spend more time than I want to in the city. I carry EVERYWHERE! Usually an XD40SC IWB 4:00. S&W 640 in the pocket or IWB 1:00. Sometimes a G23 IWB 4:00 or SOB. Most times I have more than one immediately available. The carry piece(s) decision is dictated by climate and wardrobe.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I live in the 'burbs in a great town with very little crime, however, in NJ I can't carry. My girlfriend is in vet school and lives in Philadelphia where she attends school. In Philadelphia it's my XD40SC for now, until my other permits come in from NJ..then who knows what I will add to my collection.


----------



## kimber.45 (Dec 31, 2007)

I live in a small town in Paragould A.R. but there are alot of drugs here i was carrying a glock23 on the side 2 extra mags but i got 1911 5' inch kimber .45 so thats what i carry plus two 8rd mags on the side till my custom holster and mags pouch comes :smt068


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I live in a small town next to I-10.(major drug traffic) their are only two roads in and one is I-10. We have no police so it's pretty much Mob Rules. (eye for an eye) everyone gets along good and no bullsh t. I spend most of days off out in the swamps of South La. but no matter where I go it's a 45 1911 or XD.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Boonies. The nearest police Station is 40 miles away. We have a Deputy Sherriff that covers a 30 by 60 mile area.

I usualy have an M&P40 or GP-100 strapped on and an extra 18 or more rounds in pocket. Long guns are not far away.

We call 911 to report what has taken place, not to get help.

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

In my state you can carry openly in most places with a hip holster but I don't believe I've ever seen it. You can get busted for having a gun in your backpack though and I've seen that! The lesson here is, if you're hiking in Colorado and you carry a gun....PUT IT ON YOUR HIP and DON'T stick it in your backpack when you walk in to town! Yeh you'll get looks but it's legal like that. I don't have a CC permit so I don't carry. I've been thinking about it just to be able to if I want to. My son inlaw lives in Denver and has a CC permit and carries most of the time. Things are a lot diffrent in Denver. Funny....That's one of the places you can't carry openly. Denver is a bit like California....Gun in the trunk unloaded kinda place.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I live within two miles of the geographic center of Colorado Springs (some 350,000 pop) and see this kind of things in our back yard.





































OOPS ----

There are some 20 or so acres of wooded area there that will never be developed - "open space" designition. I was on the north edge of town when I bought this house in 1975.

:smt1099


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Burbs, kinda . . . . .*

I live in a little lake community 45-50 miles north of downtown Atlanta. Business takes me down town and my territory stretches from Savannah to Hunstville, AL and north into the Carolinas. I carry a Beretta 96 in a Gould & Goodrich Belt slide or a Galco S.O.B. with a two mag spare pouch. In the winter I carry a Galco shoulder rig with an offside mag pouch. A Stoeger Cougar 8000 lives in my truck as a BUG and a Mossberg shotgun resides under the rear seat of my Supercrew. I have seen inner city Atlanta at it's worst and rural jacka--es who try to run you off the road while going to a north Georgia or South Carolina mountain lot. I sell construction products. While an narcotics/homocide investigator years ago, I carried a Browning HP in the small of my back without a holster or used an early belt slide. Generally the criminal element you had to become familiar with recognizes that a law abiding citizen or LEO carries in a holster and a perp used his beltline or pocket. Doesn't have a carry permit either. 98° today so it's an underarmor t-shirt with a "Hawiian Flowerdy Shirt" untucked over the SOB. No one has ever seen it or gotten alarmed by the weapon that way. Carry careful and keep your head on a swivel so that you can avoid needing the tool you trust your and your family's life to.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm on a small and hard-to-get-to island, so I could say that I'm way off in the Boonies; but it's a pretty civilized island, so I said I was in the country.
We have lots of raccoons (I just fed this year's crop of kits and their moms, as a bribe to keep them out of our bird feeders) and a plague of under-hunted deer who eat up our gardens ("...but...but...don't kill Bambi!"). 
Most of the island is deep forest, but we also have a well-stocked supermarket, a medical clinic, a couple of gas stations ($5.25 a gallon), and a golf course.
We do our shooting in a friend's back yard.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I live in the 'burbs on the north end of Colorado Springs. I have taken the cc class but have not visited the sheriff yet to file my paper work. Once I have my permit I will buy a M&P9c or Bersa 9UC as my carry gun. The north end of the Springs used to be a relatively trouble free part of town but that is rapidly changing. That and I work in north Denver and my company is not exactly in a nice part of town are what led me to finally want to start carrying. Once my wife gets her permit she will carry her Ruger SP 101 .357 which is currently a hd gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

In the sticks in the middle of Texas.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in the suburbs in upstate NY. I do part time caretaking work at several estates in the area and carry my Smith and Wesson 3913 9mm semi on the job sites. I do a considerable amount of fishing and camping in the backcountry in the Adirondacks, sometimes alone, and carry my firearm when I am there.


----------



## XDGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I live in the country :smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in the country..."and i like it that way". But the wife wants a burbs type place. Yech. I carry 9mm at 3:30 or 45 or 9x18 in a SOB. I worl from rural to downtown city, 3 states/nine counties. SO i still need 2 more Non-res permits to carry 24-7.

I go down by the barn to shoot, or up to my parents. I am so not looking forward to having to find a (gulp) range if we move.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I live in Homosassa Springs on the west coast of Florida, but drive 200 miles round trip daily to work in Orlando. I always have my Kimber Ultra CDP II in .45ACP or my Sig P250 9mm at the ready. Hey OJ, do you work an extra job to feed those mastiffs? Nice pups!!!!!!!:smt1099


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

One side of our street is county and the other side is city. Where does that put me? Wherever it is, here in the Mobile AL area, I carry either a Kel-Tec P-11 in summer clothes or a Witness P Compact .45acp when I can wear a long shirt or jacket or in an IWB holster if my summer clothes permit. BTW I do have a CCW permit. No open carry in Alabama unless you're hunting, and for that I have a 6 1/2" Ruger Blackhawk .357mag and a TZ99 for back-up.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I carry every where it is legal because it is my right to do so.In PA.,I open carry,there is always an opertunity to perhaps educate or enlighten the opinions of skeptics or anti gunners! I Believe that a positive image in the practice of our 2nd. Amendment rights,is nessessary!

Only my opinion !!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm pretty much in the boonies. The town I live in is just a wide spot in the road. I can be in a small town in around 8-10 miles but round me there's just hills and some cattle. A commander length 1911 Para LTC is what I have most the time with me. I switch around a lot though with a 229 40 Sig, A 40 cal Browning Pro, and a full length Springer 1911. Even when I lived in larger cities and/or the burbs I never cared much for pocket guns. But that has to do with not liking pocket carry mostly and carrying one IWB just feels funny to me. Being the avg shooting distance in situations that most people would find themselves in I would say just about anything from a 380 up would do someone OK. 7 yards is the qualifying distance for most CCW cards so I would guess if you can put a shot where you want it in that distance will work. Modern ammo makes choices of smaller pistols not near the issue it might have been years ago.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I live in a suburb of Houston, but, I carry both in the city and outside of the city. Pretty much where I go,my XD goes with me (legally of course).:smt023


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I live in the middle of farm country north of Indianapolis.


----------



## old hippie (Oct 16, 2008)

I live n a state that hasn't have a gun carry law.All i can say is I have
one of my 1911's ready in the house for protection and in my camper
I have a MAS 32 auto & a 9mm Browning ready to go.When I drove truck
I carried a sawed off pump shotgun.(kick door open,fire,close door)keep
trucking...:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

old hippie said:


> When I drove truck
> I carried a sawed off pump shotgun.(kick door open,fire,close door)keep
> trucking...:smt033


Of course, sawed off to no shorter than 18" in barrel length right? :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm between the Burbs and the country and that means I can shoot anything I own in my backyard.:smt023


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

Though I technically live in the suburbs, I voted "City".

Kenosha is directly between Chicago and Milwaukee.....close enough to the city for me. Definitely have been having the crime rates to support my vote. 



...unfortunately, I am not allowed to carry seeing as Wisconsin is governed by mostly Anti-Gun democrats. Funny thing is Wisconsin has mainly conservative views, but tends to vote liberal -even though the hunting scene is pretty big here especially a bit further north.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in the burbs and I regularly see the predators walking the streets in 3's and 4's; same in the mall parking lots. I carry always.


----------

